# Blowing fuses in GE DC 300 Drive



## ktp02 (Sep 1, 2012)

Having trouble diagnosing a problem on a roll grinder with a 30hp motor connected to a GE DC 300 drive installed in 1989. Motor was just rebuilt 2 weeks ago. It's a regen drive with contact driven dynamic braking. The dynamic brake has been out of service for some time. I'm looking for new ideas or answers.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

If the motor megs clear, its in the drive or the wiring. Are you familiar with DC drives? 
A drive that old might be better off replaced.
Look at Carotron. Great product.

http://www.carotron.com/productlist/


----------



## Jabberwoky (Sep 2, 2012)

With power off. A quick check would be to take an ohm meter of some sort and check from each armature on the drive back to the line inputs. If any of the 6 checks measure a short then your power component(s) in the drive are toast.


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

Need much more info.


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

DC drives and control I can help you with but I need more info.


----------

